

A bit more about American fuzzy lop - robin_reala
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2014/08/a-bit-more-about-american-fuzzy-lop.html

======
thrownaway2424
Anybody know of a good fuzzer that fuzzes line protocols instead of files? I'm
looking for something that will make invalid state transitions, send long or
empty lines, use the wrong newlines, speak out of turn, hang up randomly, and
whatever other defects people have thought of.

~~~
kbrosnan
I saw a demo from [http://www.codenomicon.com](http://www.codenomicon.com)
fuzzing bluetooth. They were able to crash the bluetooth stack on an HTC
Android 2.3 phone that I provided, resulted in a crash on start up until the
battery was pulled.

------
andrewfong
Am I the only one who saw this and was curious how bunnies had made it to the
front page of HN?

~~~
cheshire137
Definitely figured they meant this American Fuzzy Lop:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Fuzzy_Lop](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Fuzzy_Lop)

------
freehunter
I wish this had a better title. If it did, we'd probably see 'tpatcek et al in
here giving some analysis and feedback. As it is, who cares about a rabbit?

